# The Dark Knight DVD



## AceHBK (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok who all has bought their copy of the movie?  Are you happy with the whole DVD (special features and all)?

I bought the Blu-Ray version the day it came out and registered for BD Live and found out that I am 1 of the 100,000 fans that will be able to watch the movie with director Chris Nolan who will do the commentary.

Although I am totally looking forward to this, I wonder why this wasn't done on the DVD?  A movie of this magnitude I think everyone should be able to hear the directors commentary and not just the lucky 100,000.


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

Commentarys aggravate the **** outta me..


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2008)

Drac said:


> Commentarys aggravate the **** outta me..


AMEN! To me they are self indulgent tripe. I tried sitting through one (forget which picture) and turned it off because it felt like the director felt like he HAD to comment on every-single-flippin-scene in the movie. 
Must've been boring for THEM as it is for US... they should do away with it. 
:disgust:


----------



## Kreth (Dec 14, 2008)

Drac said:


> Commentarys aggravate the **** outta me..


Some of them are interesting. Gibson's commentary on Braveheart was pretty cool, like where he was explaining how he had all he could do to keep in front of the military extras during the running scene at the Battle of Stirling Bridge.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Scooby Doo commentary it was almost better than the movie itself.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 14, 2008)

I have watched a lot of DVD commentaries and have only had a few which bored me to tears.  Usually my favorite movies I have sat through the commentary and leanred some good things.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2008)

You have to be really into the film to appreciate the commentary...but sometimes you _are _that into it!

We'll surely get the DVD of this at some point...


----------

